# Powerpivot Disappearing from Ribbon



## Tres1981 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi,

I have the Microsoft Excel 2010 add-in Powerpivot (which I love BTW) installed and running. However, even though I have it and have used it on many occassions, it keeps disappearing from the ribbon. I know how to get it back (File>Options>Add-Ins>COM Add-Ins, etc.). However, 2 questions. A. What caused/causes it to disappear in the first place? B. Is there a more permanent solution so it will always load? Should I unistall and re-install it?


----------



## MRomulus (Jul 23, 2014)

I often experience this issue as well. If anyone has discovered a permanent fix to this problem. Please share. Thank You.



Tres1981 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the Microsoft Excel 2010 add-in Powerpivot (which I love BTW) installed and running. However, even though I have it and have used it on many occassions, it keeps disappearing from the ribbon. I know how to get it back (File>Options>Add-Ins>COM Add-Ins, etc.). However, 2 questions. A. What caused/causes it to disappear in the first place? B. Is there a more permanent solution so it will always load? Should I unistall and re-install it?


----------



## Tianbas (Jul 23, 2014)

I think there can be a few things causing that. One is if Excel crashes it starts disabling Add ins. Another is if you close Excel while all the addins are still loading. Other issues can be more on the technical side (where I have no clue about it) and if thats the case a repare or uninstall/reinstall often helps


----------

